# A Place More Beautiful Than Any Earthly Scene



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd take the low A's of the beginning measures up an octave. As is, they create a sense of doom or foreboding, not beauty


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

"Reclining by the margins of earths and seas, I awakened from the swoon I fell into on seeing you. During the solitude of night with qualms and apprehensions, I devoted much of my words to a patient attempt to cheer the unhappy invalid, at a place indescribably sad and lonely, and yet more beautiful than any earthly scene."


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

nardobrown said:


>


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

https://tidal.com/browse/album/138945835


----------

